# Famous people in the retriever games???



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I, like many other RTFers, are interested in the big time horse racing. I find it interesting that there are several " famous" people invested/involved in Thoroughbred racing. Many famous athletes, actors, and even chefs like Bobby Flay.
That being said, I was wondering if there are any of our "famous" invested in our retriever games?

Just a little bored on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

Not retrievers but here's David Lee Roth on his herding dogs...pretty entertaining

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMo6Qz2dUXg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Define "famous", do you mean celebrity famous?


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Years ago Andy Devine was active in retrievers.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Would you consider Steve Bechtel famous? He is in the construction world.
http://www.bechtel.com
The late Ken Cory former Comptroller of the State of California. The late August Belmont III of Wall Street and Thoroughbred racing fame. The late Eddie Bauer. The late John Olin founder of Olin Corporation the predecessor to Winchester Arms.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> Years ago Andy Devine was active in retrievers.


I think he was a Field Trial gunner. Saw a photo of gunners with him in it in Retriever News.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

If I remember correctly NFL QB's Dan Pastorini and Bert Jones tried their hand at the game


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Wasn't Bob Kennon's dad the former Governor of Louisiana


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

We trained a couple dogs for Larry Czonka...not for trials but he is an avid hunter...


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Bud Grant - Minnesota Vikings Coach , a true gentleman whose dogs were run in mostly Hunt Tests but also some FTs.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

swliszka said:


> Bud Grant - Minnesota Vikings Coach , a true gentleman whose dogs were run in mostly Hunt Tests but also some FTs.


I hunted with a guide who had one of Bud Grant's "retired" dogs that he gave to the young guide. Very good dog.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Shaquille as an owner


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Shaquille as an owner


I was going to say Mr. O'Neal, but you beat me to it. I can't imagine anyone more famous than him has ever been involved in the dog games.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> I was going to say Mr. O'Neal, but you beat me to it. I can't imagine anyone more famous than him has ever been involved in the dog games.


Are you saying RTF's own Ken Guthrie is not up to Shaq's "famous" status?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Eddie Bauer


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Karl Mecklenburg, and Tod Helton both had dogs that ran Hunt tests for awhile


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

Wouldn't it have been great if John Wayne had been into retrievers? Think about how Andy Devine would have sounded giving a back command. Now, think about the Duke giving the same command. No dog in its right mind would refuse his commands. Of course, his dog would be named "Pilgrim."

It's not too late for someone to recruit Clint Eastwood. "Over, Clyde."


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Karl Mecklenburg, and Tod Helton both had dogs that ran Hunt tests for awhile


Are/were they famous?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

EdA said:


> Are/were they famous?




Are you KIDDING??

A Member of the ORIGINAL Orange Crush Defense???? Almost God Like here!!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

MooseGooser said:


> Are you KIDDING??
> 
> A Member of the ORIGINAL Orange Crush Defense???? Almost God Like here!!!


Mike, you must forgive Ed. As a resident of the Dallas area {home of SOUTH america's team} he would not be able to recognize a good football team and the fame that goes along with a real football team !!

And he call's YOU a DOOFUS???


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Someone from the Northwest help me out here... I seem to remember there was an ex Mariner's player that had some dogs and maybe a shooting preserve out near Cherry Valley?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Todd Helton was a Tenn.Volunteer QB that played ahead of Peyton Manning until he got hurt and decided baseball was his calling. He is a former NL batting champ,multi all star and golden glove winner. He should be a lock for the Hall of Fame


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> Todd Helton was a Tenn.Volunteer QB that played ahead of Peyton Manning until he got hurt and decided baseball was his calling. He is a former NL batting champ,multi all star and golden glove winner. He should be a lock for the Hall of Fame


This article disagrees: http://www.denverpost.com/rockies/ci_24203070/is-helton-headed-cooperstown

Regardless, he had a very, very good MLB career and should qualify as a celebrity for purposes of this discussion even though he's a damn vol.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

I wish Robin Williams had owned a Retriever... the unconditional love you get from a dog can heal a wounded spirit.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

huntinman said:


> Someone from the Northwest help me out here... I seem to remember there was an ex Mariner's player that had some dogs and maybe a shooting preserve out near Cherry Valley?


Jay Buhner - At a training session one day he watched Pricey run & said he wanted his dogs to perform like that.
I can't remember the retort but as usual a Gonia classic as only he can deliver them!


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> Are you KIDDING??
> 
> A Member of the ORIGINAL Orange Crush Defense???? Almost God Like here!!!


The 'Meck' was always one of my favorite players, not only in football but also off the field a real class guy! Course on Offense, Elway was the real deal, and still is! But he is not in our game with dogs....that I know of..! Go Broncos!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> This article disagrees: http://www.denverpost.com/rockies/ci_24203070/is-helton-headed-cooperstown
> 
> Regardless, he had a very, very good MLB x career and should qualify as a celebrity for purposes of this discussion even though he's a damn vol.


Well speaking of Tennessee QBs Heath Schuler former #2 overall pick in the NFL draft was involved in Hunt Tests for awhile


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Marvin S said:


> Jay Buhner - At a training session one day he watched Pricey run & said he wanted his dogs to perform like that.
> I can't remember the retort but as usual a Gonia classic as only he can deliver them!


That's it. I could picture his bald dome... Just couldn't recall the name... Cracked a few homers in his day.


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

EdA said:


> Well speaking of Tennessee QBs Heath Schuler former #2 overall pick in the NFL draft was involved in Hunt Tests for awhile


Ah, I was racking by brain trying to figure out his name, I knew there was a former SEC QB that was training dogs awhile back.


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

EdA said:


> Well speaking of Tennessee QBs Heath Schuler former #2 overall pick in the NFL draft was involved in Hunt Tests for awhile



Although its not as high profile as being an SEC quarterback, Mr. Schuler was also a U.S. representative for the state of North Carolina for while.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Is Bob Hayden famous "enough"? Owner of Starline bullets!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

back in the day Cactus Pryor was a local CenTex celebrity with a noon time TV show along with a radio show...but he was also a friend of John Wayne, and had cameo appearances in Hellfighter's and The Green Beret movies..He also appeared at the White House as a master of ceremonies at a couple of state dinners thrown by another CenTex crony President LBJ


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Gen John David Crowe?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Mike Baker from Colorado... Big Celebrity with the cross dressing crowd:shock:

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

David Maddox said:


> I, like many other RTFers, are interested in the big time horse racing. I find it interesting that there are several " famous" people invested/involved in Thoroughbred racing. Many famous athletes, actors, and even chefs like Bobby Flay.
> That being said, I was wondering if there are any of our "famous" invested in our retriever games?
> 
> Just a little bored on a Friday afternoon.


The Queen of our Island . just google picture of queen Elizabeth with Labradors


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah in the 80s her Labrador trainer used to come to Game Fair in Anoka , MN w/her reject dogs and sold them for excellent prices. Shrewd woman and trainer.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Former Texas ranger player Rusty Greer owned a dog that ran hunt test.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Mike Baker from Colorado... Big Celebrity with the cross dressing crowd:shock:
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that...



Yup!!! Thats Me!!! You all is a bit jealous aint ya!! Theres nothin more comfortable on a 90 degree day, than a finely made silk thong..


----------



## mnadams (May 12, 2006)

Don't have this first hand, but at one time thought Dale Earnhardt had a dog in the game? Know he was an active hunter and fisherman. Some of the NC posters may know for sure. Used to hear this from some dog people in the Mooresville, Terrell areas....

John Riggins too? Maybe confusing with his show "Riggo on the Range" but thought he at one time may have had one too?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

mnadams said:


> Don't have this first hand, but at one time thought Dale Earnhardt had a dog in the game? Know he was an active hunter and fisherman. Some of the NC posters may know for sure. Used to hear this from some dog people in the Mooresville, Terrell areas....
> 
> John Riggins too? Maybe confusing with his show "*Riggo on the Range*" but thought he at one time may have had one too?


Change that to Piggo on the range and there have been quite a few... Not sure who owned them... But torture to watch!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Wasn't Bob Kennon's dad the former Governor of Louisiana


This is true. But Bob would disagree with you on the famous part.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I heard years ago that Rod Stuart had a dog with a trainer. Also Bret Farve has a lab and hunts but not sure if trainer ever run HT with them.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jonathon Broxton is a pitcher for the Reds and is part owner of major leage retrievers. also does alot of work for the private school in burke county.


----------



## Mastercaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe not so famous but a true hero nonetheless...Navy Seal Jon Tumilson, KIA Afghanistan. Who can forget his dog "Hawkeye" at his funeral? Hawkeye ran some HT's in my area.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Mastercaster said:


> Maybe not so famous but a true hero nonetheless...Navy Seal Jon Tumilson, KIA Afghanistan. Who can forget his dog "Hawkeye" at his funeral? Hawkeye ran some HT's in my area.
> View attachment 19852
> [/They go to the top of the list in my book!!!!!]


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Ted Nugent has some labs, I think he may have tried a hunt test or two.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Mastercaster said:


> Maybe not so famous but a true hero nonetheless...Navy Seal Jon Tumilson, KIA Afghanistan. Who can forget his dog "Hawkeye" at his funeral? Hawkeye ran some HT's in my area.
> View attachment 19852


It was an honor to judge this dog.


----------

